
And I was like... - apolymath
I&#x27;m sure you all hear this or even speak like this (cause when I get excited about something, I find myself saying it too), &quot;... and I was like (insert quote here)...&quot;<p>This is what our modern society has degraded down to when communicating with each other. The proper way to describe what you had recently said to someone should sound something like this:<p>&quot;...and I said...&quot;<p>or<p>&quot;...and I looked at him&#x2F;her and uttered the words...&quot;<p>or<p>&quot;... and I had the urge to say...&quot;<p>or<p>&quot;... and I thought to myself...&quot;<p>or anything remotely creative.<p>Please, for the love of humanity, say ANYTHING but &quot;... and I was like...&quot;. Future generations depend on it.
======
stray
Not true.

The language as spoken by real people -- _is_ the primary language.

You can't stop the signal, Mal.

~~~
apolymath
Before I die, I want to be cryogenically frozen and revived 500 years from
now, just to see how people speak in the distant future. And then I'll die a
very confused old man.

~~~
stray
Very confused!

Here's an example of English as spoken ~600 years ago (Chaucer):

"Ye knowe ek that in forme of speeche is chaunge Withinne a thousand yeer, and
wordes tho That hadden pris, now wonder nyce and straunge Us thinketh hem, and
yet thei spake hem so, And spedde as wel in love as men now do; Ek for to
wynnen love in sondry ages, In sondry londes, sondry ben usages."

~~~
apolymath
Somehow I still understand what he is saying... for the most part.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
People have been complaining that "kids these days talk wrong" for at least
five years now, why are you any different.

~~~
stray
At least!

 _The total neglect of this art [speaking] has been productive of the worst
consequences...in the conduct of all affairs ecclesiastical and civil, in
church, in parliament, courts of justice...the wretched state of elocution is
apparent to persons of any discernment and taste. If something is not done to
stop this growing evil, English is likely to become a mere jargon, which every
one may pronounce as he pleases._

\- Thomas Sheridan, 1780

~~~
apolymath
Thank you for your insight into this topic, stray. I now have less faith in
the future of the English language hahaha. Oh well. Thank you again for taking
the time to share.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> hahaha

Glass houses.

------
pavel_lishin
> _Future generations depend on it._

Why?

~~~
apolymath
Perhaps not, then... maybe in the future we won't even have to talk. We will
just stare into each others eyes & read body language. Who knows where
language is going.

